# has anyone found throid being a major problem in infertility??



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi ladies,
i havent posted on this wall before as i though i was at much later stages of trying to overcome my infertility but now i have been thrown today by sheer accident and i just wondered if any 1 could possibly help please,

long story short, 3 ivfs and 1 m/c later and a lifetime of vomiting but never losing weight   ,this past few days,sorry for tmi, i have been bleeding excessivly from my back door  ... so after quite alot and feeling very tired,i popped down to my local AnE (I felt really lethargic sick and drained at this point)... the doctor has came to the conclusion that,ok the bleeding isnt good n that is being sorted with a scope test as she thinks i just have a tear but the tiredness,infertility and dry skin/hair loss is all down to an abnormal thyroid, i have never even heard of this... so straight home and loads of symptom searching later, i feel like i have stroke alot of the boxes and feel really upset that after several £s,a rollercoaster of emotions an egg share cycle and alot of poking and prodding later that a simple test could probably have solved alot of issues...esp because i have been led to beleive i 'only'have unexplained infertility....     mixed emotions ....

so sorry for the rant ... i dont even know what im looking answers over, just has anyone had any luck with thyroid medication or anyone any views?? 

thanks in advance.. 

lisa xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

heya 
thanks so much for the wee reply, i no i am so angry and annoyed that i have never been tested for this :/ getting tested tuesday so all being well,

anyways, best of luck on your journey   
lisa x


----------



## holly27 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Lisa

Aww you poor thing hope you feel better soon   

One of my very first fertility bloods included thyroid so I would be shocked if you've come as far as you have and have not been tested at all. Do you have your thyroid results? 

My experience was 1st result TSH at 5 ob/gyn wasnt happy sent me to have it checked, a month later re-tested and NO meds but it had fallen to 3.73 so he said no problem. I just trusted the Doc at that point...silly me.

As I am sure you've read there are different guidelines for thyroid ranges whilst TTC ideally being 1-2. But if you are having symptoms of it you definitely need to have bloods and/or xray.

If you do have thyroid issue it is an easy fix with meds.

Can't you request your tests results taken at the clinic to see if they included TSH levels? If so, what they were at the time of cycling?

My clinic didn't check my levels. Its amazing isn't it? When you think they'd check for all kinds of diseases. calcium, liver function etc and yet miss off a very easy one?!!!


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hiya,

thanks so much, i am so surprised that i have never had this done... i have rang the clinics were i had treatment and i am very surprised that they never found this an issue as i clearly have noticable symptons,even hair loss, it is so frustrating, i have went private with my cycles before and i dont seem to get anywere with my gp on the nhs so now as i have recently moved to dublin i have set up an appointment for tuesday morning at a local clinic to get tested, i go to crm in london on the 11th dec so hopefully i will have the test results before then and that i will be able to get treated,
i am sick of having the same old 'one size fits all' attidude from doctors when infact i do know that i produce good quality eggs ect and my implantation seems to be a problem..grrrr .... i need to invest in a stress ball lol   

hopefully get more answers after tuesday...this waiting game is a pain in the beeehind lol...

wishing you luck xx


----------



## Debellis (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi

I have just been told the same things after 4 years of investigations, am on tablets now before I start Egg Donor IVF.....did you manage to sort this?


----------



## aRainbow (Oct 24, 2013)

Yep TSH of 5.2. GP doesn't think it's an issue but it is! Hoping fertility clinic with give me some meds to bring it down to 1-2 x


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi. I've had thyroid issues since I was 14 but just to clear things up. The 'normal' range for TSH isn't 1-2. It is 0.4-4.5.
http://www.thyroiduk.org.uk/tuk/testing/thyroid_blood_tests.html

A thyroid problem is classified as an Endocrine disorder and a hormonal issue. Related conditions are rheumatoid arthritis and Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome. Thyroid levels can contribute to early miscarriages but it is the polycystic ovaries that causes the major problem because you produce multiple eggs and rather than one dominating and becoming mature to be release like normal, many immature eggs are produced. this results in anovulation (not ovulating) or eggs not being mature enough to develop into viable embryos.


----------



## aRainbow (Oct 24, 2013)

Does anyone know if my consultant at the fertility clinic will want to get my thyroid under control before giving me clomid or can he give me both drugs at the same time? xxx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

aRainbow, they normally won't do any treatment at all unless your thyroid is under control -it is one of the causes of infertility and m/c though so getting it under control may be enough to help if you do ovulate -though I can see you also have PCOS so I realise this may not always occur.


----------



## aRainbow (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you Arrows. Ooooow I just want to get started on the clomid! How long will it take for my thyroid to be normal, do you know?


----------



## Gwen A (Mar 19, 2014)

A friend had Grave's Disease (a form of overactive thyroid) and despite being on the treatment that is OK when pregnant (PTU?) she struggled to conceive. The consultant told her that the thyroid probably meant that eggs she was producing were of such poor quality that even if they did fertilise they wouldn't progress. She was absolutely devastated when the advice was she given was nothing until she had her thyroid removed and stable bloods. She booked an appointment for four months after the op, but felt really strange when they day arrived. She checked the calendar, dug out an old test.....
Three years on she is proud mum of a beautiful girl.
It won 't happen for everybody like that, but sometimes your body is working hard on healing and now isn't the time to be a mother.


----------

